# What type of caulk is best between wood window trim and brick?



## joecaption

I use Alex 2300.
A wet sponge will flush out the access you get on the brick.
The trick is to not use to much, your only trying to fill the gap.
A solvent based caulk may work better but when working around brick it's a nightmare to clean up.


----------



## rossfingal

Solar Seal (NPT Sealants) or QUAD (OSI) -
Careful! - Clean-up with Mineral Spirits


----------



## ddurrett896

Sikaflex - it's a yellow tube and found in the concrete supplies at Home Depot.


----------



## ront02769

I also use the Alex. Ron


----------



## 1985gt

Np-1 is what I would use. I've heard a lot of the others that were mentioned and they seem to be pretty popular.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Quad is also a standard amongst many window installers.


----------



## shaftmaster

Thanks for all the replies. Looks like there are lots of good options. I've used Alex before and I'm trying Dynaflex 230 on one window. It seems pretty good, but it's only been a few days. I will see if I can find some of the other caulks locally, probably look for Sikaflex and Quad first.


----------



## HomeSealed

Quad, Solar Seal, and Vulkem are the choices most commonly used by exterior pros. Other than a silicone, I wouldn't mess with anything else.


----------



## stuart45

Burnt sand mastic was the traditional method, and lasts for many years if done properly.


----------

